# First time mother drags her kittens around



## Excited1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi, my cat has started dragging her 6 week old kittens by the throat instead of the scruff of the neck and then she will bite their ears or face and try to drag them by this. The kittens don't scream or anything, but they freeze and then don't move for ages after my cat has let them go.

Is this normal? Do I need to watch out for anything? Other than this she seems to have been a fantastic mum...


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure with cats but lots of animals do that sort of thing, it's probably completely normal.  sorry i can't be more definate


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Its NOT normal at all.....Mom cat *might be stressed by something*, or not feeling very well. Is she in separate quiet room?


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I think the throat and face thing is down to the kittens being too heavy to pick up by the scruff.

But I agree, mum might be stressed. Has anything changed recently?

Are the kittens fully weaned?


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi

my family have bred cats for years and we have one that does this - she just not very good at picking them up!!! she has never harmed one doing it like this and has had quite a few litters - also the go 'limp' and 'freeze' its a natural instinct - it makes them easier to carry / domanate - if you pick your cat up by the scuff of the neck it should also freeze - males also grab the female there when mating to stop them moving. hope this helps if your still worried keep an extra close eye on her - shes also prob a little fed up that shes running around after them now they can walk and wants to keep them in one area - its about 5-6 weeks when ours starts dragging them round - just when they really start to walk around..... hope all goes ok

susie


----------



## Excited1 (Feb 14, 2008)

No she's not in a seperate room and the kittens aren't full weaned yet. I have noticed that the kittens are much more independent now and tend to split up and I wonder if this could be stressing my cat out because she can't keep an eye on them all the time?


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

most likely - as i said ive got one that does that at 5/6weeks old it lasts about a week maybe 2 then she gives up.... she just doesnt like them 'growing up' and being able to wander off.....


----------



## Excited1 (Feb 14, 2008)

lol ok, well thank you all for your help


----------

